# Phpmyadmin



## rbizzell33 (Apr 7, 2010)

Iam trying to install phpmyadmin and I get 
	
	



```
Error Code 2 Can't cd to /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin/work/phpMyadmin3.2.5-all-languages/documentation-gsoc
```


----------



## anomie (Apr 9, 2010)

`# make distclean` in the port's directory and try again... 

Failing that, update ports tree and try again.


----------

